# Restoring data on ICS roms



## srmason6 (Oct 13, 2011)

Wat is the best way to restore user data on ICS roms? It seems every time that I try to restore contact data, it stops the phone process, and I have to go back and wipe, reload rom, and add the info manually. I am talking about ringtones etc., I usually can restore contact data etc., in Tibu.


----------



## Legato (Dec 19, 2011)

some things you just cant update like that aince they are two different OS's. i had a few apps i couldnt restore data to or TiBuwould freeze and lock up.There is no "Contacts" app anymore. it is People. Perhaps that is the issue. Forcing data to an app that doesnt exist.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

srmason6 said:


> Wat is the best way to restore user data on ICS roms? It seems every time that I try to restore contact data, it stops the phone process, and I have to go back and wipe, reload rom, and add the info manually. I am talking about ringtones etc., I usually can restore contact data etc., in Tibu.


A general rule of thumb is to NEVER restore data to system apps, especially when going to a different build and double especially when going to a newer OS. Contact data would be for a system app.


----------

